# Why Wasn’t Osama bin Laden’s body Handed Over To Saudi Arabia?



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article asking a question as to why Osama bin Laden’s body was not simply handed over to Saudi Arabia since he was a citizen of that country.

Naturally, I not being a lawyer or even an expert on international law but a writer, may at times ask questions which show ignorance yet I do know certain things about the law even if my knowledge is hardly enough to quality me as an expert. This being something which I am completely aware of yet I would like to ask the following question. If Osama bin Laden was born in Saudia Arabia, does this not make him a citizen or subject of that country. This being applicable to Osama bin Laden, unless he renounced his Saudi citizenship yet in the eventuality that he did not then, wouldn’t this make his body and the disposing of it; the responsibility of the government of Saudi Arabia and not that of the United States? 

All of which prompting me to ask, why was Osama bin Laden’s body not simply handed over to the government of Saudi Arabia? This being his country of birth in which he holds citizenship in. It perhaps being Osama bin Laden’s family which might have claimed the body and taken care of all the funeral arrangements which we now know that according to Islamic law do not require burial at sea within 24 hours of death or in any other amount of time. The United States, in all this claiming that they did not wish Osama bin Laden’s burial site to become a shrine for pilgrimage yet this also could have been avoided by simply not disclosing the exact location of his burial site. 

I, for my part feel that those who saw and perhaps still see Osama bin Laden as a hero will not be dissuaded simply because Osama bin Laden was not buried in any particular place. Naturally, taking in to consideration that those who wish to make Osama bin Laden in to a martyr; do not actually need a shrine to do so. This making me ask would it really have made a difference to weather or not people followed Osama bin Laden after death anymore then they already probably will if they had given him a grave? Also taking in to consideration that the location of his grave or burial site could have been kept strictly confidential. 

In all this, I am aware that there is the possibility that from a legal point of view perhaps Saudi Arabia was not obliged to take Osama bin Laden’s body yet I wonder if this option was even tried. Specially, given with expediency in which the United States got rid of Osama bin Laden’s body before even showing it to the press. It is so typical of the ignorant to insult or make pointless jokes when confronted with what they do not know but what I have said is true. A part of Brazil’s GDP does come from selling football players abroad now I am saying it is 40 a percentage or anything of the sort but a percentage does come from it.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Im not sure where you get thus but im farily certain islamic law states that the body must be buried no later than 5 prayer times, equalling roughly 24 hours. 
This is a guess; but perhaps it would not be possible to move the body to Saudi Arabia within this time period. Failing that and given that no neighbouring countries were willing to accept the body, a sea burial seemed the next best thing.
Who cares anyway, he doesnt deserve even the small effort made.


----------

